# Which one to choose? PS Vita or 3DS



## dhusui (Dec 5, 2011)

I took a look at 15th weekly temp, and realized how expensive memory cards for PS Vita. I have been saving my money for PS Vita (because I already own 2 NDSL), but now I kinda don't want to spend so much money on a memory card, and 3DS has lower price. So, to me its such a big stuff, and I only have money to buy only one of them. What do you guys think? I want to hear your opinion about it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 5, 2011)

dhusui said:


> I took a look at 15th weekly temp, and realized how expensive memory cards for PS Vita. I have been saving my money for PS Vita (because I already own 2 NDSL), but now I kinda don't want to spend so much money on a memory card, and 3DS has lower price. So, to me its such a big stuff, and I only have money to buy only one of them. What do you guys think? I want to hear your opinion about it.



It really depends on what you prefer. Going with either one just because people recommend (or don't recommend) it doesn't necessarily mean you'll have the same idea. Right now, the 3DS is available, but that doesn't make it the right one. The Vita is much more powerful, but that doesn't make it the right one either. It really comes down to what kind of games you would enjoy, and you can take a look at both systems to find that out.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

With loads of great 3ds titles coming next year, the 3ds would be the smart choice, but that's because it's already been some time since launch. The Vita hasn't launched yet, and some of the launch titles are already looking good. If you're stumped between the two, I recommend you wait a little longer.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

Look up the games, decide which has more games you'll like, buy that handheld.


Pretty simple.

Each handheld can have whatever features it pleases, but the only reason to get one or the other is the games, obviously.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 5, 2011)

3DS for fun and casual gaming, although some pretty hardcore 3DS RPGs are coming out
Vita for some very hardcore gaming, and rated T-M games.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> 3DS for fun and casual gaming, although some pretty hardcore 3DS RPGs are coming out
> Vita for some very hardcore gaming, and rated T-M games.


No, that stupid stereotyping. Getting tired of seeing "hardcore"(like it actually means something) and what some people turn the word casual into.
There are like 9 out of the whole library that consider casual at game stop.
3ds has T-M games. Not only that, casual isn't hold down by a certain rating.
Other words,M can be casual

@op IDK, just going to say I like playing on my 3ds.

inb4thisisonanintendoforums,sopollsdidn'tmatter

Don't vote btw.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

The 3DS does have a pretty severe lack of "hardcore" games.
I can think of Cave Story and Devil Survivor Overclocked off the top of my head.

Lots of fun games like LoZ, Mario, Starfox, but none of those are difficult at all.

Granted, I haven't really checked out the Vita's lineup yet either.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 5, 2011)

I personally would buy the Vita over the 3DS right now. Nintendo takes a while to crank out great games for their systems. (Ex. Skyward Sword, DKC: Reutrns, Xenoblade, JUS, etc.) Uncharted: Golden Abyss will available at launch. That game by itself will keep you busy until Fall when the intense shit comes out for the Vita.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 5, 2011)

3DS because it has 2 highly rated racers, 2 highly rated fighters, SM3DL, 3D videos, soon 3D video capture, DS support, THREE DEE


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 5, 2011)

Neither.

Wait another year until both have a decent library of games ( and for the Vita to be released, obviously) and then see how they are doing at that point.
Personally, I may be skipping this generation of handhelds altogether. The 3DS lacks any kind of interesting feature, 3D being a useless battery drain, and without any decisive titles out yet IMO.
The Vita isn't out yet, so I can't judge. It seems nice, but I'll need to see a few more good titles.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 5, 2011)

the 3ds.  don't support sony.  they've already screwed enough people with the ps3 (high price tag, removing features, not protecting consumer information).  I can't see it be any differently with the ps vita.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

godreborn said:


> the 3ds.  don't support sony.  they've already screwed enough people with the ps3 (high price tag, removing features, not protecting consumer information).  I can't see it be any differently with the ps vita.





Will the Vita be able to play games?
Check!

It now has all the features it needs to be a handheld gaming device.
Why skip it?


----------



## amptor (Dec 5, 2011)

imho, 3DS.. whenever I own a sony handheld it is GREAT!!!#$!!# and all but it ends up at the bottom of a drawer for some reason and my nintendo consoles get used more

but that is just me.  I'm not excited about the vita due to that.  I'm seeing that it is sony copying more stuff off of nintendo again too.

nintendo is always great for handhelds because of their first party support and the niche third party games.  I'm amazed that psp didn't fail due to this.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2011)

Tbh, the 3ds seem like less of a hassle overall.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Tbh, the 3ds seem like less of a hassle overall.



Neither are a hassle.
So, problem solved there.


----------



## vpd (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd wait for now, more than likely there will be price drops and newer models of both the 3DS and Vita, so wait for a new model of 3DS and get that & then later a PS Vita aswell.

Hopefully there will be cheap memory card adapaters for the PS Vita like you can get for the PSP, so we don't have to buy the rip off sony memory cards.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 5, 2011)

it all depends on the games you like...


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is going to lead to war if it goes wrong.

I will not vote. Go for the games you like.

I'm happy with my 3DS and I like what the Vita offers,


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2011)

I will get both.. probably a 3DS first because it already has lots of games that appeal to me,Cheaper


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> This is going to lead to war if it goes wrong.
> 
> I will not vote. Go for the games you like.
> 
> I'm happy with my 3DS and I like what the Vita offers,



Why do you go into every Vita or 3DS thread and mention it could start a war.
Thanks Captain Obvious, we got it the first time...before you said anything.

Otherwise, carry on. The rest of your post is valid.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 5, 2011)

If you can't decide with games decide with quality. The PS Vita will of course have better graphics and gameplay. While the 3DS offers unique features and titles. I personally would save money for both. Buy 3DS then save for PS Vita. Thats just me. Personally though I would go with 3DS. It is more affordable now. The PS Vita will get lowered once you give it a year or two. By that I mean the expense such as the price of the unit and games or the memory cards. Either way your choice really.


----------



## emigre (Dec 5, 2011)

Neither. Wait at least until one of the two has a anything vaguely looking like a library. 

Also this is Nintendo forum so polls shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 5, 2011)

Vita, wait for 3DS redesign with 2 sticks, by then it'll have some games you actually want too.


----------



## prowler (Dec 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Tbh, the 3ds seem like less of a hassle overall.


your nintendo is showing.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> your nintendo is showing.


That doesn't even make sense...

You don't consider having to buy a certain memory card that only works on the vita which are higher cost and it is require for some games at least a minimal hassle?

There other things,but too tired to remember.


----------



## qlum (Dec 5, 2011)

at least wait for a new reversion of the 3ds because I know the current one is going to be replaced it just doesnt make sense if they dont and the vita well I would wait till its released and some games are released for it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > your nintendo is showing.
> ...



No, it's not a hassle at all.

You buy the vita, and surprise surprise there likely will be some memory cards right beside where you bought your vita. If you call 5 seconds of effort a hassle, you're one lazy bastard.

Unless you're simply using the wrong word here. The 3DS is cheaper, but that doesn't equate very well to how fun or unfun the device will be.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 5, 2011)

Wait a couple of months, see what games are available or coming for each system, then go with whichever you find the most appealing.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2011)

You've been saving for the Vita? *My advice is to stick with that plan*. If you've been building yourself up for the Vita, you'll likely be disappointed with the 3DS. If you decide to buy the 3DS instead, you can trade in your other DS systems (If this is possible where you live), and get extra money toward any thing else you want.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm going to say PS Vita, which seems like it is going to have a stronger library of games and features.

Honestly though, if you're still on the fence, you are probably better off playing the waiting game for now to see how things develop.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't decide that for you. Just pick the handheld that has a game library that you prefer.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh, the 3ds seem like less of a hassle overall.
> ...



lol..I'm seriously thinking about putting this in my signature.

Ontopic:

@OP, The best way to solve your problem is buy both. Since the 3DS is out now and can be found for around $100 on craigslist, buy it first, than save up for a PS Vita.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 5, 2011)

go with 3DS  you can expect solid games for it


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

Valwin said:


> go with 3DS  you can expect solid games for it



What a valid argument.

For both handhelds.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 5, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > go with 3DS  you can expect solid games for it
> ...




hes ask for witch to choose and i told him witch  take note that i take to consideration past handheld from botch company as well


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 5, 2011)

Go with your opinion, this is a Nintendo forum and you're going to expect alot of people advice you to get the 3DS and you might regret that choice.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



Once again, in English this time.

Maybe even Engrish would be fine.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh my God! OPINIONS!?

HIT THE DECK!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 5, 2011)

insidexdeath said:


> Go with your opinion, this is a Nintendo forum and you're going to expect alot of people advice you to get the 3DS and you might regret that choice.


this^

there was no point in even making a poll as it will always get skewed in nintendos favor


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Go with your opinion, this is a Nintendo forum and you're going to expect alot of people advice you to get the 3DS and you might regret that choice.
> ...


Actually, the results show that a notable portion of the members here believe that Sony's handheld will fare better.


----------



## Some1CP (Dec 5, 2011)

Think about each plataform games, and see which games you are going to enjoy.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 5, 2011)

Im getting both no matter what. One for each pocket :3! Thats how i did with the PSP & DS. Phone u ask? Fuck that. I cant play with it.


----------



## lenitao (Dec 6, 2011)

don't get a 3DS

It's just a PSP with 3D and 2 screens, but without blood, guns or sex games

it is also not hardcore, so are you mature?? get a PSV, or are you kid!?

and PSV has better graphics, don't forget about that one


don't ask about me, I only got a 3DS because I am an immature kid who likes Nintendos terrible kiddy games, and don't tell my parents I'm on the internet, they don't know it


LoL!! depends on your tastes, I personally love the 3DS, I'll only think about getting a PSV if it gets a huge enough exclusive, 3D is amazing and Nintendo's games are the best as always (just my opinion)


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Im getting both no matter what. One for each pocket :3! Thats how i did with the PSP & DS. Phone u ask? Fuck that. I cant play with it.



I like your style.


----------



## dhusui (Dec 6, 2011)

lenitao said:


> don't get a 3DS
> 
> It's just a PSP with 3D and 2 screens, but without blood, guns or sex games
> 
> ...


I like your opinion about nintendo's game being the BEST! Even though I am High schooler I like Nintendo becuz of it's games. That's why I am so frustrated to stick to good old Nintendo or new fascinate looking Sony


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 6, 2011)

RoMee said:


> lol..I'm seriously thinking about putting this in my signature.
> 
> Ontopic:
> 
> @OP, The best way to solve your problem is buy both. Since the 3DS is out now and can be found for around $100 on craigslist, buy it first, than save up for a PS Vita.


Yeah, because his post was so genius and add a bunch to the discussion. Notice he only said something about me when I had feelings against the psv.
If I post the exact opposite, you two wouldn't have said nothing. Only people that may be showing anything is you two.
Trolls

Plus what happen to that," I'm feel like selling my 3ds"  comment ? You are recommending something you said you may sell?
Where the change coming from? This thread?



Hells Malice said:


> No, it's not a hassle at all.
> 
> You buy the vita, and surprise surprise there likely will be some memory cards right beside where you bought your vita. If you call 5 seconds of effort a hassle, you're one lazy bastard.
> 
> Unless you're simply using the wrong word here. The 3DS is cheaper, but that doesn't equate very well to how fun or unfun the device will be.


Maybe I'm using the wrong word here and yes cheaper doesn't = fun.  Having it be both tho is awesome.

Let me put it this way, why can I just take my psp card and use it on the psv?Now I have to buy these overprice memory cards that can only be used on one device. The only way to fully use the psv at the beginning is to buy these cards since some games require it.  

That may somehow be water under the bridge(?) to some people,but not me.

@op I got something to say now, wait to cheaper cards or adapters come out for the psv then get the psv as well.


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> > lol..I'm seriously thinking about putting this in my signature.
> ...


Cry. More.

You posted a typical Nintendo fanboy post saying how the 3DS is less hassle than the Vita so I just pointed it out.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 6, 2011)

the whole hardcore thing is getting old  i remember when it started it dint make sense them and still not making sense today


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2011)

hmm the one with the games you like,
i chose the 3ds cuz i want kh 3d >_>


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 6, 2011)

Valwin said:


> the whole hardcore thing is getting old  i remember when it started it dint make sense them and still not making sense today



Of course it didn't, especially when you conscider the fact that 60% of DS games were Shovelware, 20% were JRPG's, 15% were puzzles or puzzle-based adventure games and finally the very last 5% were games coscidered "Hardcore", and among those "shining" titles was Call of Duty games, Star Wars games and a few misc. shooters, as opposed to the PSP which has the direct opposite of such a library - it lacks puzzles and puzzle-oriented games with the exception of Lumines and Loco Roco, it has little JRPG's but instead it's truly action-packed with titles like Monster Hunter, TPP and FPP shooters and a real cavalcade of action games.

Two consoles, two different approaches towards gaming. You have to blind not to see that the DS is far more "casual" than the PSP and it tries to be multi-oriented instead of being directed to a single "crowd" of people. Its specs simply didn't allow "hardcore game" programmers to spread their wings with the usual "fireworks" so common in action games directed towards the "hardcore" crowd. The PSP allowed that, but without a touchscreen naturally it lacked the features prominent in so many puzzle and casual games on the DS.

It's easy to say that there is no distinction when you don't know the definition of a "hardcore" game.

EDIT: Minor grammar fixes.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > the whole hardcore thing is getting old  i remember when it started it dint make sense them and still not making sense today
> ...



logic is damage cant understand you


i am a walker i walk everyday i am hardcore ?  i am a eater i eat everyday am i a hardcore eater ? can i be a casual eater ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 6, 2011)

Valwin said:


> logic is damage cant understand you
> 
> 
> i am a walker i walk everyday i am hardcore ?  i am a eater i eat everyday am i a hardcore eater ? can i be a casual eater ?



You clearly have a problem with reading and with comperhending the distinction between hardcore and casual, so I'll use your own argument againts you.

You are walking everyday, but you can treat walking like a sport, thus you are a sportsman. You could also treat it as standard means of transportation, which makes you an everyday Joe. You eat everyday, but what do you eat exactly? If you have a preference for Fast Food then you are a Fast Food eater. If you prefere to eat out rather than eat at home, you're obviously a person who frequents restaurants. If you prefere home-made meals then hell yes you are a casual eater. Is that easy enough to comperhend or should I break it down a little bit more? Y'know what? I will.

Casual Clothes + "Smart" Clothes = The Collective of Clothes

Spaghetti + Pizza + (...) = The Collective of Food of Italian Origin

Hardcore Gamers + Casual Gamers = The Collective of Gamers


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh god don't even bother.

The day Valwin actually understands something and isn't a retard in every conversation he partakes in is the day hell freezes over, releasing zombie mutagen carrying flying pigs to deliver the apocalypse.
He doesn't understand, and no matter how much you simplify it, he still wont understand.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't believe in lost causes and I can understand that someone may be a fanboy, but it's worth to be at least a tiny bit objective in your fanboyism and acknowledge the arguments of "the other side".

I always thought the DS was inferior to the PSP on the pure hardware basis, yet I turned out to buy the DS *before* I bought a PSP since I had a pleasant experience playing on my girlfriend's DS, plus, I was always a huge GameBoy fan so I saw no further reasons to doubt that the DS will give me lots of "fun".

At the same time though I was aware of its faults. Hell, I was aware of Wii's faults when I bought one, and still I bought it regardless of the fact that the PS3 was way more powerful (next planned purchase) but as one of the apparently few I truly enjoy using the WiiMote and graphics never bothered me. You could call me a Nintendo Fanboy since I've had every single console of theirs since the GameBoy Colour, but I acknowledge their faults and left and right I speak out my opinion on how I believe they should be improved in (mostly vain) hopes of Nintendo picking up those pleas.

Companies *do listen* to their fans and they *do watch* sales charts. When I clearly see that something's garbage, I may buy it due to sentimental value but I should still voice out that "this is garbage, it will collect dust and I'm only buying it to put it on my Consoles Display, don't expect me to buy your software". In fact, as a fan, it's my *duty* to say what should be improved instead of blindly following an idolized company - if I did that, I'd stall the progress of my favourite products.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2011)

The 3DS has its faults. The Vita will have its own faults. Like as has been said, whichever has the kind of games you'd like should be the one you choose.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 8, 2011)

lenitao said:


> don't get a 3DS
> 
> It's just a PSP with 3D and 2 screens, but without blood, guns or sex games
> 
> ...


This post just made my day LOL. 

It's all up to you I suppose. I really like the PSV design but I prefer more of the 3DS games. (not saying the Vita is bad duh)


----------



## junkerde (Dec 8, 2011)

all these kids choosing 3ds, trust me Vita is way better, more things in one, better games, plus you dont look like some kid when you are out with it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2011)

junkerde said:


> all these kids choosing 3ds, trust me Vita is way better, more things in one, better games, plus you dont look like some kid when you are out with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2011)

You get whatever gaming system plays the games you like better.

IMO.. Remember IMO, Nintendo has more game series that I like .

Vita is going to have the Power, no doubt, and it will be better than 3ds in every way.

But its all about the games, see PSP VS DS.

The DS library toppled PSP worldwide.


----------



## Fresco (Dec 8, 2011)

3DS imho, sony is fun but my the online part is kinda crappy for the psp


----------



## pubert09 (Dec 8, 2011)

I honestly feel like the Vita has a lot more to offer right now.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2011)

pubert09 said:


> I honestly feel like the Vita has a lot more to offer right now.



Yeah this unreleased device with an announced launch-lineup of games has more to offer than a released device that is now finally starting to see some great games released for it.



brandonspikes said:


> You get whatever gaming system plays the games you like better.
> 
> IMO.. Remember IMO, Nintendo has more game series that I like .
> 
> ...



The DS has a larger quantity of_ good_ games.
But i'd say the PSP has a decent amount of _fantastic_ games.
I love my DS and its huge library, but after I got my PSP I did notice the top-tier PSP games kicked top-tier DS game ass. But of course, the DS really does have a LOT more variety and quantity of fun to play games.



Fresco said:


> 3DS imho, sony is fun but my the online part is kinda crappy for the psp



What.
Did you just knock the PSP for its online capabilities in favor of a NINTENDO console?
Words cannot describe...


----------



## MigueelDnd (Dec 8, 2011)

It depends on the games you want to play... mostly. Check out these lineups if you really don't know which one to get:

This does not include games released before September(StarFox 64 3D, OoT 3D, Pilotwings Resort, Samurai Warriors Chronicles, Dead or Alive Dimensions, Street Fighter 4 3D, Steel Diver, Shin Megami Tensei: Overclocked, etc.)
Also, it's missing Pushmo, The Rolling Western, Guild 01, and many more recently announced games(and 3DSWare) games.


Jump to 2:43 for the Vita games (The stuff before that is about the PSP)
You should check prices and features, too. Also, consider that the 3DS is not region free, while the Vita is.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 8, 2011)

This thread made me laugh so hard. I LOVE IT.
On topic though: It really depends on your tastes and needs. I bought a 3DS and I'm satisfied with what it offers. But if you feel like the PSV is your option then by all means, GO FOR IT.
Also, I will not vote.


----------



## pubert09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly feel like the Vita has a lot more to offer right now.
> ...


Duh of course it's not released yet. You don't need to be an ass to me for my wording. I think the Vita will OVERALL have better content than what the 3DS has and will have.


----------



## prowler (Dec 11, 2011)

Fresco said:


> 3DS imho, sony is fun but my the online part is kinda crappy for the psp


Yeah I totally love having to give out a long digit code to friends too.


----------



## mudassirul (Dec 11, 2011)

when psv releases you may be able to pick up a cheap used 3DS, (thats what i'm gonna try to do)! i'll buy a psv when it get's cheaper


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fresco said:


> 3DS imho, sony is fun but my the online part is kinda crappy for the psp.



Thing is, Vita isn't the PSP. It's very likely that the Online system used will be just like the one on the PS3.


----------



## war2thegrave (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll probably get a vita at launch. if I could have my ps3 with me, than i'd probably pass, but i'm a trucker, so it's not really practical to carry a ps3 and tv/monitor with me.

i have a 3ds, but it's library is really lacking in the kinds of games i want to play.
so far, i've only been using it to play chinatown wars, even though i have a few 3ds games. 

It would be nice if nintendo and the majority of developers took more chances now and then to spice things up a bit, but that doesn't seem to happen on nintendo consoles. i'm not what you would consider a "hardcore" gamer,
but I'm not to keen on games that look like an easter basket exploded at a furry convention, but so far those are the only kinds of games that seem to be highly recommended on this system. 

I guess the main reason I'm thinking about a vita, is the possiblity that a fallout game will be produced for it. if so, it will totally be worth it.

If my post seems a little incoherent, it's because i'm typing this from a phone.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 14, 2011)

If you're really undecided about which one to get, then don't decide. Wait until the Vita is out on the market so that you can make an actual decision, but choose which one has the kind of games you'd like more. Of course, if you have the money, just get both.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 16, 2011)

I own a 3DS and it's good, though I feel Nintendo could have done more with it.
The PS Vita with that beautiful screen and all that power on the other hand...


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Fresco said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS imho, sony is fun but my the online part is kinda crappy for the psp.
> ...


You mean hacked and millions of people's personal data leaked? 
Anyway everyone should know to never buy a console at launch..


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Anyway everyone should know to never buy a console at launch..


If nobody bought a console at launch then how would it sell


----------



## wasim (Dec 16, 2011)

Pyrmon said:


> Neither.
> 
> Wait another year until both have a decent library of games ( and for the Vita to be released, obviously) and then see how they are doing at that point.
> Personally, I may be skipping this generation of handhelds altogether. The 3DS lacks any kind of interesting feature, 3D being a useless battery drain, and without any decisive titles out yet IMO.
> The Vita isn't out yet, so I can't judge. It seems nice, but I'll need to see a few more good titles.


^My opinion.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway everyone should know to never buy a console at launch..
> ...


Let my fix up my sentence: Smart people should know to never buy a console at launch and let the idiots and reviewers buy it at launch.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


People are idiots for buying a console at launch? _Okay_.

Reviews are normally out before the console.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


I did not say that people are idiots for buying a console at launch, I am saying that Idiots buy consoles at launch.
They are two very different things.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



You're still saying, then, that anyone who buys a console at launch is an idiot.

Yeah, _sure_.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

Gahars said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


*Idiots buy consoles at launch... *That does not mean that anyone who buys a console at launch is an idiot, you are just twisting my words.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 16, 2011)

I was in the same boat as you. I wanted the Vita 100% but I realised it would cost £300 just for the console, memory card and a game or two.
The 3DS with a game costs half that, and it's been out a year nearly meaning most kinks have been worked out. I'll buy a vita at some point, but I'll wait until the price goes down.
(If you think it won't, then you're foolish. I don't care if it costs even £230 to produce and ship, it will not sell well for £230 so they will have no choice but to lower the price.)


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


No, that pretty much means that anyone who buys a console at launch, that *isn't* a reviewer, is an idiot.

If that WASN'T what you meant, and I had bought the console at launch, what would that make me?


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey is either ESL or didn't mean what he said. Either way, it was funny seeing him try to say they're different.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


It would not make you an idiot, it would just be doing something stupid.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> It would not make you an idiot, it would just be doing something stupid.


Okay, so now how is it stupid to buy a console at launch?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > It would not make you an idiot, it would just be doing something stupid.
> ...


Because it's mostly just a gamble based on what has been advertised.
Oh and most consoles have little launch titles.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Because it's mostly just a gamble based on what has been advertised.
> Oh and most consoles have little launch titles.


waaaaat.
How are you supposed to know if you actually like it _until you buy it?_ I buy a game at launch, all I've seen is trailers and reviews for that game. Does it make me stupid for buying the game day one?

The influence you have on buying a console is, dur, for the games and upcoming games that's been announced. If you like the look of the games that's coming, what's so stupid about buying it day one?


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's mostly just a gamble based on what has been advertised.
> ...


I am not on FireGrey's side but I just want to say: aren't there demo sets for you to try?

Unless there are really no demos then sorry for this crap post.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's mostly just a gamble based on what has been advertised.
> ...


Most of the times there are a lot of flaws that are not heard about until after it is released.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> I am not on FireGrey's side but I just want to say: aren't there demo sets for you to try?
> 
> Unless there are really no demos then sorry for this crap post.


Demos? Hah. I don't do demos, I'm hardcore.





FireGrey said:


> Most of the times there are a lot of flaws that are not heard about until after it is released.


>Most of the time.
Not really. The only game I can think of with big flaws is Skyrim but that's expected, when you're buying a game by Bethesda, you're buying a buggy game.

You need to live a little, stop going through reviews and gameplay/review videos on YouTube and just go for it and get your own opinion on the console/game. I never check reviews because TL;DR and 90% of games I buy, I love. I mean, if I was a mindless casual player who actually takes note in reviews, I wouldn't of cared for Dynasty Warriors, one of my favourite series.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 16, 2011)

Idk what was being discussed here but I'd rather buy a console at launch than wait for a price drop/more titles, why? I just guess the sense or excitement of owning a newly released gadget in the market is what I like to experience most of the times. Yes it's a gamble to buy at launch but look at the bright side, you get to own the console before _most_ of the people in the world. Isn't that the little world we all live in?? We always want stuff before other regions, our friends/families etc (The recent GBA Ambassador release threads is one example), so why not consoles too?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 16, 2011)

This Thread is Comedy Gold


----------



## smile72 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would choose PS Vita due to the fact that it is region free, and many of the launch titles are looking good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Most of the times there are a lot of flaws that are not heard about until after it is released.



When did you buy your 3DS by the way?


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the times there are a lot of flaws that are not heard about until after it is released.
> ...


OOOOO the plot thickens.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I would choose PS Vita due to the fact that it is region free, and many of the launch titles are looking good.


Not with DLC and download games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose PS Vita due to the fact that it is region free, and many of the launch titles are looking good.
> ...



*GASP!* I'm sure Download Games will be largely popular with that kind of Memory Card pricing and sorry to burst your bubble but DLC is the last thing you should be concerned of during a LAUNCH of a console.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2011)

The Tigris votes 3DS.
On the basis that the Vita is just a ploy by Sony to sell memory cards.
/obvious trolling out


----------

